# Doing better today..



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah, Im doing better today. Not so destitute feeling..
I dont know what it was, maybe sleep or something, but Tuesdays post was a reflection of the feelings of the moment and quite frankly, I wouldnt wish anyone have to go thru seeing their ex's car right across the street from the house you bought to get away from them...
its tough, and not ordinary circumstances by any means.

I guess its just one of those unexpected things that happens adding more difficulty to the healing process. 

But last night I stayed outside and let myself absorb the situation. Face that ugliness as it was.

Today I am not as affected by it. 

I hope everyone can find the strength to overcome the feelings brought on by those unexpected and out of the ordinary circumstances...


----------



## Limping (Oct 5, 2011)

I am glad you are felling better shoo. Take care of #1 or you will not be any good for that angel of yours!

Bill


----------



## Noel1987 (Jan 2, 2012)

yeah your words are revealing that smile... Cheers


----------

